# Attachment wird nicht angezeigt in der Email



## Lengen1971 (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein javaProgi, dass eine Mail mit Attachment generiert, kommt so in meinem MailClient (Entourage) an:


```
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="--grenze--"
----grenze--
Content-Type: text/plain
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Backup sent

----grenze--
Content-Type: application/octet-stream;	name="test.jpg"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="test.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/4RykRXhpZ
gAATU0AKgAAAAgABwESAAMAAAABAAEAAAEa
AAUAAAABAAAAYgEbAAUAAAABAAAAagEoAAM
AAAABAAIAAAExAAIAAAAUAAAAcgEyAAIAAAA
UAAAAhodpAAQAAAABAAAAnAAAAMgAAABIAA
AAAQAAAEgAAAABQWRvYmUgUGhvdG9zaG9wI
DcuMAAyMDA1OjEyOjMwIDE1OjU1OjE3AAAAAAO
gAQADAAAAAf..........

----grenze--
```

Jetzt hätt ich doch gern, dass das Attachment auch als diese angezeigt wird. Sieht jemand den Fehler in der Sache? Das ist ein JPG, mit Java in ByteArray eingelesen und nach Base64 umgewandelt, dann verschickt.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Murray (28. Jun 2006)

Gehört hinter das letzte Boundary nicht noch "--", also insgesamt ----grenze----?


----------



## Lengen1971 (28. Jun 2006)

Hi,

probier ich sofort aus...

Merci.
Gruß
Michael


Schade, das war´s leider nicht. jetzt ist nach dem letzten Boundary noch ein "--"


----------



## Lengen1971 (28. Jun 2006)

... hat den keiner mehr eine Idee? ich würde auch die ganze E-Mail posten oder weiterleiten o.ä.

Danke
Gruß
Michael


----------

